# Apple Mail, how do I add subfolders to "inbox"??



## zynizen (Aug 16, 2007)

I just want to add a few folders to the actual "inbox" in Apple Mail. I've tried creating smart folders, new mailbox, nothing seems to allow me to move it into the mailbox, it just puts it underneath the sent icon in a new folder.

thanks!!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 16, 2007)

Select your inbox, then right click to get New Mailbox, and it will create it inside the box that is selected.
If it doesn't, then you may not have the privileges to create folders inside it. Do you use POP or IMAP or other? At least using IMAP it should be possible to create the folders where you want. Alternatively you can just create the box, and drag it where you want it located.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Aug 17, 2007)

zynizen said:


> I just want to add a few folders to the actual "inbox" in Apple Mail. I've tried creating smart folders, new mailbox, nothing seems to allow me to move it into the mailbox, it just puts it underneath the sent icon in a new folder.
> 
> thanks!!



As far as i understand, the standard boxes like inbox, contain the INCOMING mail for an account. If you create another MAP, than it creates it in the ACCOUNT you created in a special MAP. So if you want a personal map under the account 'myself', mail will create a map 'myself' and when you open that item, it will show the option 'personal'. 

I know it is posiible to not have all inboxes merged under the heading INBOX, but i can not remember how. Maybe by changing the MAILBOX settings.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## zynizen (Aug 17, 2007)

ok, thanks for your replies. Actually I found that there is no way to just have subfolders inside the inbox with 1 account, it will require multiple accounts., I had this before, that's why I'm asking but, now i don't have a need for those accounts.  

Anyways, thanks!


----------



## Kees Buijs (Aug 18, 2007)

zynizen said:


> ok, thanks for your replies. Actually I found that there is no way to just have subfolders inside the inbox with 1 account, it will require multiple accounts., I had this before, that's why I'm asking but, now i don't have a need for those accounts.
> 
> Anyways, thanks!



Why not create a dummy account which does nothing else as be there (do not include in the 'include for automatic mail check' list).


Good luck, Kees


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 18, 2007)

zynizen said:


> I just want to add a few folders to the actual "inbox" in Apple Mail. I've tried creating smart folders, new mailbox, nothing seems to allow me to move it into the mailbox, it just puts it underneath the sent icon in a new folder.
> 
> thanks!!



Well in Mail you can have a very good work around with some Mail Rules (Mail-Preferences-Rules). All you have to do is Make a folder (like named work or something along that line) and then write a rule saying send email directly to that folder when received from these particle addresses or by saying if it is address to a certain email address of yours.


----------



## robeehner (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi.  I'm experiencing the same difficulty.  I've been using PCs for 20+ years and am really disappointed with much of the software provided by apple, especially 'Mail'.  My solution and advice to you is to download Mozilla Thunderbird and use it as your mail tool instead of Apple 'Mail'.  This should not be rocket science.  To have capability to organize a flat file structure into subfolders is (should be) a no-brainer.  Apple could learn a thing or two from Microsoft. (A good example is the retarded split of commands between the application window and the menu at the top of the screen.  Whats the point??  It makes no sense whatever and just overly complicates what should be a straight forward user interface.


----------

